# Finally saw the humor



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So last week Triple D (despicable deadbeat dad), sent me a text that was clearly by mistake. It read:
"On my way home love. Do you need anything?"

Absolutely no way that was intended for me and he was trying to text his newest GF. At first I was hurt, and boy did I beat myself up over those feelings. How dare I let myself go back to that pity party. No I don't want him back, ever, ever, ever. And I didn't and haven't answered.

But then I started thinking of how I could have responded. I could have been really bitc*y and replied "F.U." But that's not really my style. So I thought

"Hi love. How about that back child support you still owe? But better not tell your GF" :rofl:

anyone else?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Nothing like that ever personally happened to me, but I only wished that it would have!

But for those of the BS ilk that are the unwitting recipients of those sterling gifts of "unintended texts," all that I can really offer is "Smok'em if you gott'em!*


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

"No Dear...I cant think straight right now because I just found out I"m PREGNANT! Congratulations Daddy!"


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

SamuraiJack said:


> "No Dear...I cant think straight right now because I just found out I"m PREGNANT! Congratulations Daddy!"


Good lord no! No no no no no!

And besides he knows that ship has sailed


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Good lord no! No no no no no!
> 
> And besides he knows that ship has sailed


I was saying that if he thought that text was sent to his new GF...then he would think the reply was from her....Switcheroo!

If you are REALLY lucky he will be driving when he gets that text...I kid, I kid.

maybe...:FIREdevil:


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

You are better than I! Because I would have totally gone all YES, the CHILD SUPPORT on him.

When our son was in the hospital (the first time, the second time he didn't bother to make an appearance) he accidentally called me Baby. There was a tremendously pregnant pause and then our son started talking like it never happened. I couldn't help it though, I TOTALLY called him out on it! Bwahahahaha! 

"did you just call me BABY?"
"um.....yes. yes I did."
*awkward silence*
(kiddo) "well this is awkward."

LOL!


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

"Yeah. If you could pick up some faith in humanity, cuz I'm almost out. Oh, and some milk. Thanks."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

"Condoms and Lubricant."

Wait 10 minutes...

"Oh Sorry "Ex", I thought you were someone else.""


----------

